# Best Handgun?



## Chow Chow (Apr 20, 2007)

Which of these 4 handguns do you like best? :draw:

1 H&K Mark23 (45)
2 Lar Grizzly MK1 (45winmag)
3 Glock 20 (10mm)
4 Springfield 1911 TRP (45)

By the way i tried to post a clip about gun control here last night but i vas so tired and confused that i posted a totally different clip that was later erased by the moderators so here is the clip that i meant to post


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

Not much to pick from...

I'd go for the Grizzly if it was in 357mag. 

I like the 10mm caliber, but why a GLOCK?

The Springfield 1911 TRP would be my second choice simply because it is based on a proven 1911 design...

Out of this strange list of toys that actually share nothing incommon, I'd go for the H&K Mark23 simply because it does have a "short" proven military history and accessories.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would have to go with what I know and that's the 1911 platform. TRP for me.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll go with the TRP just because the 1911 is only the gun of the bunch that is sized reasonably enough for fast shooting and small enough to carry comfortably. Quite honestly, this looks like a gun selection for a Mall Ninja.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The "best gun" is what ever platform that is best for a particular shooter. The best for me is the P99, but as it is not listed, I would have to choose the TRP. I have to agree with Mike's last statement.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I didn't see the best handgun listed so I voted for something else


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Never shot any of these so I did not vote. I think you would have been better off putting up the brands. I've shot many glocks but not that on.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That's a peculiar list of different pistols. Sounds like you're really unsure of what you want.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

Not much of a list to chose from.I'll pass


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

The G20. Being that I used to own one. Never shot the others though...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've prev had a TRP - I wasn't that impressed with the accuracy. I prev had a Kimber that shot better.

I vote the HK, provided it isn't too large for your hands


----------



## Quiet (May 13, 2007)

H&K Mk 23. :smt1099


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Mark 23!


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Carry
TRP
HK
G20
Griz

:watching:
"S"hoot and "G"iggles
Griz
HK
G20
TRP :smt033


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

An odd selection to choose from. Are we choosing for carry or are we getting ready to play Grand Theft Auto?


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

*Not a TRP, but you get the Idea.*

Springer Loaded.


----------

